# The first part of this impresses me too



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2012)

Chen style Taijiquan by Chen Xiaowang 






illustrated-explanations-chen-taijiquan.com


----------



## oaktree (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice old Clip. I wonder the year it was done.
  His jumps are very high and he has a lot
of endurance now still. Imagine how he must
Have been before.


----------

